# Darken & Fill In Eyebrows!!!



## sunshine817 (Sep 16, 2010)

hello there ladies, i have very soft black thin brows. i'm looking for a soft charcoal brown (light/medium grey brown) powder to define my eyebrows. any brand will do. i'm asian nc30 and want a natural eyebrow look. please help, thanks!!!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 16, 2010)

Check out Elizabeth Arden's brow powders.  I'm not sure they have the exact color you are looking for, but it's what I use and love it.  They last absolutely forever (I've had mine for 2 years and there's barely a dent in it LOL) and it looks so natural that no one even knows I fill my brows in.  You get two brushes, one to use for brows and a smaller, thinner brush to use the powder with the brush wet as a liner.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Sep 16, 2010)

I made my own eyebrow kit with the $1 dollar Sally Girl eyeshadows. I use brown and black (names of shadows), the former for the daytime and the latter for a dramatic night time eyebrow.


----------



## thiscarmen (Sep 16, 2010)

MAC Copperplate eyeshadow!
It's super awesome.  I'm NC35 (Asian, black hair), and it looks soooooo natural.


----------



## friedargh (Oct 3, 2010)

Mac concrete or copperplate applied _lightly_ should help you achieve what you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Also there is the mac brow shader in soft charcoal/maple which is very very subtle but unfortunately discontinued! I have however seen it around the clearance bins.


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 5, 2010)

I really like the Bare Minerals Eye brow powder.  It blends easily into my brows to fill them in, but it doesn't make them look "done" if that makes sense.


----------



## saizine (Oct 5, 2010)

I use MAC Espresso on an angled brush (I'm NC15 with hazelnut hair that bleaches in the sun, but darker eyebrows), but even though you could probably use it, it could lean a bit too darl brown if you say that you want a "light/medium brown." I second the idea of Copperplate or Concrete!


----------



## ksaelee (Oct 7, 2010)

im about nc25/30 i use coquette or omega...and sometimes brun


----------



## bevcita (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm NC40 with black hair and I love Wet n Wild's Brow Set in Ash Brown.  It comes with  two powders - one charcoal brown and one darker brown, almost black and wax.  It also comes with a mini stiff angled brush, mini tweezers and a small built in mirror.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Oct 9, 2010)

I use Mac's Eyeshadow "Brun". I sometimes use Maybelline Definie-a-brow which I think works great too.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bevcita* 

 
_I'm NC40 with black hair and I love Wet n Wild's Brow Set in Ash Brown. It comes with two powders - one charcoal brown and one darker brown, almost black and wax. It also comes with a mini stiff angled brush, mini tweezers and a small built in mirror._

 
I have heard great things about this...I might have to try it out!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 10, 2010)

MAC Coquette is a great shade and looks natural.


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 11, 2010)

Another vote for Concrete eyeshadow. I prefer a more 'natural' brow look as well.  I have black/dark brown hair and I use Concrete most days to fill my brows.


----------



## Senoj (Oct 11, 2010)

I use Mac's Embark eyeshadow and I alternate using Elf's brow kits. They're $3. They come in a dual powder and gel. I use the medium kit.


----------



## cocomia (Oct 27, 2010)

A lot of MUAs have recommended Cork for me but I'm using Espresso for now (until I finish it up!)


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 28, 2010)

...


----------



## cetati (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm Asian, NC35-40, and I've used MAC Copperplate, Bobbi Brown Gray, or Urban Decay Naked to great effect. The last being my favorite. I think it's an exclusive to the palette though...


----------

